# 🐶Cody and Carl's Blvd & Herrick lake!! Fun day Sunday ☀️!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*🐶Cody and Carl's Blvd &amp; Herrick lake!! Fun day Sunday ☀!*

What a fun filled day we had with all of the dogs. We haven't stopped going all day. We enjoyed a nice breakfast at a new place in Naperville and then walked off the calories with Kendall and Braxton. Then took a nice drive with Bailey and Ava out to Cody and Carl's Blvd boutique in Barrington Illinois. This is one of my favorite boutique's. Every square inch of the placed is filled with everything a dog could need. We got some seriously funny pics of Bailey in his first cowboy hat, and of the lovely shop. Then we enjoyed a nice walk at a very beautiful park near home. Happy Sunday to all! Pic heavy 

Pics coming....










http://s953.photobucket.com/user/me...C-4F7F-BD50-A09A2BD094B2_zpss6ngatbk.jpg.html


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Love it all, it's great when you post photos  Ava and Bailey both look so cute on the counter! And the photos of Bailey in the cowboy hat is so funny haha he's a good boy though for keeping the hat on. 
The photos from your walk are beautiful, I can't wait to visit America again! Everything is just lush, the only thing is you need an extra suitcase on the way home because of all the nice things to buy haha! 
I see you use aroma paws, which is your favourite shampoo? I was looking online but couldn't decide as I usually decide on a shampoo by what it smells like.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This one just smells okay. I like that it's shampoo and conditioner. I usually use the one with the pink writing. It's the best shampoo I've used so far


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Love it all, it's great when you post photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much love! It was a fun filled day for all of the dogs. 
Bailey is such a trooper for wearing that hat for mommy. It was such a site to see. 
That boutique is so much fun! The owner has done such an amazing job filling her store with all of the best things. 
The outfits were on clearance. They are for Kendall and Bailry. And the collar is for Ava and Brax. This store has a really nice selection of SL collars. 
Oh I think you'd have a great time here. Hopefully you will visit someday.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Love it all, it's great when you post photos
> ...


I think if I put the hat on any of mine they would go crazy with me haha, millie has a pink Pom Pom wooly hat and as soon as you put it on her she shakes her head till it falls off! It does look like an amazing boutique, wish we had ones like this. Then again if we did I would never be out of the place haha. The collar is gorgeous!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, that store looks amazing ! I wish we had a store like that here ... I recognize some of the things they have . like the pink leopard coats by hip doggie. I have those for my girls . 
hehe. the hats look so cute on Bailey. 
I love the pic of you with Ava. tHe bakery part looks great. did they enjoy there cupcakes ? they look kinda big. I think I would of split one 4 ways for my girls . hehe
what make is the tank with the anchor on it ? its cute. and what make are the 2 tees ? love the SL lavender collar too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> wow, that store looks amazing ! I wish we had a store like that here ... I recognize some of the things they have . like the pink leopard coats by hip doggie. I have those for my girls .
> hehe. the hats look so cute on Bailey.
> I love the pic of you with Ava. tHe bakery part looks great. did they enjoy there cupcakes ? they look kinda big. I think I would of split one 4 ways for my girls . hehe
> what make is the tank with the anchor on it ? its cute. and what make are the 2 tees ? love the SL lavender collar too.


Hi Elaina! Thank you. We have had such a long day. I'm headed home from dinner as we speak. 
That boutique is the best boutique in the Chicagoland area! She has loads of things in there. There's actually another room that is food only. 
I found all of the clothing in the sale bin. 50% off of already marked down prices. I'll be home in 5 min to look at what brand of tees those are. I have seen them online before somewhere. They are just adorable. One was $19.99 and I think the other was $10, not including 50% off plus I had a $20 coupon from points from shopping there. The tank is by Puppia. That was 50% off too. And I got Ava that gorgeous SL collar to share with Brax. The cupcakes will be shared. They are small cupcakes just not bite sized. She had a small selection of Hip doggie and she usually has Ruff ruff couture. I'll have to make a trip there again in a couple months when she has more fall things in and hopefully nouveau bow collars. I love that she has SL collars there. It's so convenient to just go there to buy some. 

Here's some hip doggie fleeces too. I didn't buy any though. The pink and white was cute


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The angel tee is by PamPet Fashions and the Stud tee is by Puppe love. I have seen the angel tee online before but not sure where. Maybe on DC?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> The angel tee is by PamPet Fashions and the Stud tee is by Puppe love. I have seen the angel tee online before but not sure where. Maybe on DC?


I've heard of Pampet but not sure from where. oh, yeah... I was going to guess that the anchor tank was by puppia. It looks really nice. 
the hip doggie fleeces are nice. I have a couple of them for Minnie and possibly for Ellie. ( they were Lattes and I think they should fit her ) . I like the pink and white one in the pic and I also love the leopard one but I think we have enough of the hip doggie things for now ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > The angel tee is by PamPet Fashions and the Stud tee is by Puppe love. I have seen the angel tee online before but not sure where. Maybe on DC?
> ...


I'll have to look up the PamPet brand online. I wonder what else they have. They had some other sweaters there that I thought you may like or all ready have, by DoGo? I think that was the name. Do you have that brand?
Yes that's exactly why I didn't buy any Hip doggie cause we have enough. But I was tempted to buy the two you love, that pink and white, and the leopard one. I'm interested to see which things she gets in this winter. She already had Halloween costumes. They were so cute, but I don't dress mine. Do you dress yours? I wouldn't mi d cutehalloween themed tees though. If you think of any brands let me know. Maybe Zack and Zoey?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*🐶Cody and Carl's Blvd &amp; Herrick lake!! Fun day Sunday ☀!*

Also Ava has a puffer vest (old school Wooflink) it has flowers and skull on it. The Wooflink punk jacket, skulls aren't my fave but these two things were cute. My favorite hoodie, Wooflink Holiday dress coat in pink, and a really old school Wooflink hooded tee that I've wanted for Kendall forever. We got them on bloomingtails for a discount, plus some of the items were clearanced.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'll have to look up the PamPet brand online. I wonder what else they have. They had some other sweaters there that I thought you may like or all ready have, by DoGo? I think that was the name. Do you have that brand?
> Yes that's exactly why I didn't buy any Hip doggie cause we have enough. But I was tempted to buy the two you love, that pink and white, and the leopard one. I'm interested to see which things she gets in this winter. She already had Halloween costumes. They were so cute, but I don't dress mine. Do you dress yours? I wouldn't mi d cutehalloween themed tees though. If you think of any brands let me know. Maybe Zack and Zoey?


I've heard of the Dogo brand . I think I have one coat by that make but I wasn't happy with it . I got it from ebay and i'm not happy cause it was way too big on Tootsie :-(. but, I do think this make is a good make... 

I got inspired to find one of Lattes hip doggie tops . it fit Ellie pretty good. a little roomy but still good. its size XS. it'll be perfect to help keep her warm. we are having very cool weather now. overnight its supposed to get down to 47 degrees . 
some years I don't dress my girls, and other years I do. I noticed that this year Halloween falls on a Saturday, so, i'll be seeing Peter. I couldn't resist buying Ellie a costume when I went to petsmart . its a Supergirl costume. it has the little dress with tutu skirt and a cute cape. it was 30 percent off , so I think it only cost 14 dollars. I wouldn't pay anymore than that for a costume though..

if I think of any brands for what ? costumes ? i'd check out petsmart. they have some cute ones . not sure when that 30 percent sale ends ... 



Chiluv04 said:


> Also Ava has a puffer vest (old school Wooflink) it has flowers and skull on it. The Wooflink punk jacket, skulls aren't my fave but these two things were cute. My favorite hoodie, Wooflink Holiday dress coat in pink, and a really old school Wooflink hooded tee that I've wanted for Kendall forever. We got them on bloomingtails for a discount, plus some of the items were clearanced.


skulls aren't a fave of mine either but I do have some RRC with pumpkins and with skulls


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Hahaha.....LOVE the hat pics!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh wow it looks like you had an amazing day! Great pictures. I love the ones of Bailey with a cowboy hat on. haha Although he didn't seem to find it as funny as us.  I love the picture of you and Ava and that one of Ava outside is gorgeous. That pet shop also looks amazing and like it has everything!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just love the pics with the hats, just toooo cute....Sapphire, Prince and Jewel will wear hats. I haven't tried one on Ivy yet. Looks like a great little boutique. I would love to own a store like that!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Hahaha.....LOVE the hat pics!



Thanks so much! He had me laughing soooo hard!😂😂


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh wow it looks like you had an amazing day! Great pictures. I love the ones of Bailey with a cowboy hat on. haha Although he didn't seem to find it as funny as us.  I love the picture of you and Ava and that one of Ava outside is gorgeous. That pet shop also looks amazing and like it has everything!



Thanks so much Camille! I was off looking at things in the boutique and be comes walking um to me with Bailey in that hat. It was the funniest thing ever. 

We had so much fun at Herrick lake. Everyone seemed so happy. There people playing guitars and singing, picnics setup and kids playing. I think we're all trying to enjoy the last of the warm weather.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I just love the pics with the hats, just toooo cute....Sapphire, Prince and Jewel will wear hats. I haven't tried one on Ivy yet. Looks like a great little boutique. I would love to own a store like that!



Bless your kids. Mine don't care for things in their head but they will sure try just to please mom 😍🐶


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*🐶Cody and Carl's Blvd &amp; Herrick lake!! Fun day Sunday ☀!*



elaina said:


> I've heard of the Dogo brand . I think I have one coat by that make but I wasn't happy with it . I got it from ebay and i'm not happy cause it was way too big on Tootsie :-(. but, I do think this make is a good make...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our bloomingtails package shipped already. That's the awesome thing about ordering through that boutique is that they tend to keep things stocked. So you get them in a few days. They dint have sales as big as DC. But their pricing is less than DC plus there's always some sort of savings. Never more than 25% though. 


I'm glad Ellie could fit the Hip doggie top. Which top was it? Did latte weigh more than Ellie? She always looked crazy tiny in pics. It seems like Ellie has a more muscular build than latte did. Latte always looked so tiny and dainty.

Looks like we will have temps in the 70's all week. I'll enjoy it as long as it will last. I'm not fond of our winters. Everyone says they're ready for fall. I'm ready for sweater season but I can do without the cold lol!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Our bloomingtails package shipped already. That's the awe something about ordering through that boutique is that they tend to keep things stocked. So you get them in a few days. They dint have sales as big as DC. But their pricing is less than DC plus there's always some sort of savings. Never more than 25% though.
> 
> 
> I'm glad Ellie could fit the Hip doggie top. Which top was it? Did latte weigh more than Ellie? She always looked crazy tiny in pics. It seems like Ellie has a more muscular build than latte did. Latte always looked so tiny and dainty.
> ...


what did you order from Bloomingtails ? I forgot , if you told me already. 

Ellie was wearing this top from HD yesterday Pink Monkey V-Neck Sweater. - Hip Doggie

Latte weighed more than Ellie. Ellie weighs 2 pounds and 14 ounces. Latte weighed anywhere between 3 pounds at her very lightest weight and she was also up to 3.25 pounds . she had a huge appetite. she could never get enough to eat. She had a lot more of a cobby build. I think Ellie is more delicate . Latte was like a little tank. short and muscular . I miss her so much :-(. 

low 70's here for a high. nights are very cool .. I think 50 again tonight


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Our bloomingtails package shipped already. That's the awe something about ordering through that boutique is that they tend to keep things stocked. So you get them in a few days. They dint have sales as big as DC. But their pricing is less than DC plus there's always some sort of savings. Never more than 25% though.
> ...


It's so funny how different these dogs can look in photos. Latte always looked very delicate to me. I really miss seeing pictures of her too. I'll try and post pics when the bloomingtails order gets here. Sounds like miss Ellie gained another oz or so. She's grown up very nicely. Ava really started filling out more after her 1 yr, and now she's looking so mature :-(. I can't believe she's turning 2 in a couple weeks.
I forget the names of that stuff. But the pink hoodie with the ruffles I think you recently posted a pic of Ellie in it. That helped me confirm that I liked it. The other was a dress cost. And she got two vests. And an old school hooded tee for Kendall.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> It's so funny how different these dogs can look in photos. Latte always looked very delicate to me. I really miss seeing pictures of her too. I'll try and post pics when the bloomingtails order gets here. Sounds like miss Ellie gained another oz or so. She's grown up very nicely. Ava really started filling out more after her 1 yr, and now she's looking so mature :-(. I can't believe she's turning 2 in a couple weeks.
> I forget the names of that stuff. But the pink hoodie with the ruffles I think you recently posted a pic of Ellie in it. That helped me confirm that I liked it. The other was a dress cost. And she got two vests. And an old school hooded tee for Kendall.


maybe the WL my favorite hoodie ? the one with a lot of lace on it ?? I love that one. its so pretty


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep that's the hoodie. How many colors do you have? I noticed it comes in a turquoise and in black.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yep that's the hoodie. How many colors do you have? I noticed it comes in a turquoise and in black.


only 1 color... the pink. ( or was it the turquoise. lol. I forogot now ... ) . originally I only ordered 1 in size 2 for Minnie. but there isn't a lot of stretch in the material and the 2 was actually too small for Minnie cause she has a large chest even though she always fits in size 2 WL. but, it fit Peyton perfect cause they are about the same size in clothes but Peyton has a smaller chest than Minnie. 
then, I decided to take a chance on a size 1 and it fits Ellie perfect ! i thought about getting another color in it cause its so pretty ...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Camille! I was off looking at things in the boutique and be comes walking um to me with Bailey in that hat. It was the funniest thing ever.
> 
> We had so much fun at Herrick lake. Everyone seemed so happy. There people playing guitars and singing, picnics setup and kids playing. I think we're all trying to enjoy the last of the warm weather.


Oh that sounds nice!  I know what you mean. The weather has been great here too in Quebec, I can't believe it. I'm trying to enjoy it as much as I can before I get back to the UK!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Camille! I was off looking at things in the boutique and bf comes walking up to me with Bailey in that hat. It was the funniest thing ever.
> ...


Oh yeah, that's right you're still in Canada. I hope you're having the best time with your family. How much longer is your stay?
Oh I sure hope you brought something warm to wear back home. Or you'll freeze. I've been online shopping for sweaters lately, and boots. I am so not ready haha!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh yeah, that's right you're still in Canada. I hope you're having the best time with your family. How much longer is your stay?
> Oh I sure hope you brought something warm to wear back home. Or you'll freeze. I've been online shopping for sweaters lately, and boots. I am so not ready haha!


I'm actually leaving tomorrow night! I had a such a great time and I can't believe it's already over! It's been nice (and weird) being back in my hometown. As for cold weather clothes, I had actually brought a coat with me and warm clothes thinking it wouldn't be that warm here at this time of the year, but how wrong was I! haha


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, that's right you're still in Canada. I hope you're having the best time with your family. How much longer is your stay?
> ...


Every time I go back to my home town I pray that I don't run into anyone from high school lol. I don't know why, but I really hate running into people that I went to school with. Does your family ever visit you?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Every time I go back to my home town I pray that I don't run into anyone from high school lol. I don't know why, but I really hate running into people that I went to school with. Does your family ever visit you?


Oh I know exactly what you mean, I hate that too. Thankfully I didn't bump into anyone! Mostly because I avoided walking down the streets. :laughing5:


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, what a great weekend, by the look of your pictures. Spending time in a park with the "kids" is one of my favorites to do. Although, if I had boutiques around me like that, it would be a close call. Ava looks stunning as always and I love that 1st hat on Bailey. Did you end up getting the hat?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Wow, what a great weekend, by the look of your pictures. Spending time in a park with the "kids" is one of my favorites to do. Although, if I had boutiques around me like that, it would be a close call. Ava looks stunning as always and I love that 1st hat on Bailey. Did you end up getting the hat?





BasketMichele said:


> Wow, what a great weekend, by the look of your pictures. Spending time in a park with the "kids" is one of my favorites to do. Although, if I had boutiques around me like that, it would be a close call. Ava looks stunning as always and I love that 1st hat on Bailey. Did you end up getting the hat?


Thanks Michele. We had a really great time at the park. The weather has been very pleasant lately, so it was a good day to spend outdoors. 

That boutique is def one of my faves. That's the problem, we have wayyy too many dog boutiques here. I think in my neighborhood alone I'm nearest to 4 different ones. Seems like each of our towns has some sort of boutique and there are tons of grooming shops. But most of the boutiques just have the standard food, treats, and toys. Wetnose, Tails in the city and Cody and Carl's have highend accessories, clothes, etc. fortunately 2 of those boutiques are about a 45min drive for me. If either one was my neighborhood store I'd have a problem lol. 
I didn't get the hat. Just funny pictures . I hope to see some pics of Indy, Carolina and your potential new prospect soon.


----------

